# Confused about a breeder (Ontario, Canada)



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks for input.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Just my opinion,
If you love the pup, trust your heart.
If she is 6 months old and weighs 4 lbs it`s pretty difficult that she`ll end up being 12-15 lbs.
And YES, everybody can improve. I don`t know if this is the case of the breeder your are considering but if they are willing, wonders can happen.
Good luck and let us know what you decided


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks, mmo. i have a good feeling about the breeder and love our dog, so i can't change my mind. it's just that with everything i know about bad breeders, this news scared me. i think she was just starting out when these things happened to the women i contacted... so it's understandable.


thanks for your input 



> Just my opinion,
> If you love the pup, trust your heart.
> If she is 6 months old and weighs 4 lbs it`s pretty difficult that she`ll end up being 12-15 lbs.
> And YES, everybody can improve. I don`t know if this is the case of the breeder your are considering but if they are willing, wonders can happen.
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> We're getting a dog from a breeder that I'd previously felt was wonderful. She answered all of my questions, gave lots of information, very nice, etc. Not to mention that we've met the dog and both myself and my boyfriend fell for her immediately. She's tiny (4 lb. at 6 mos.), sweet, very much a lap dog, got along with out cats. We met her briefly - for about twenty minutes to half an hour - but she only barked once (when placed back in her travel crate). Everything the breeder said about her personality/tempermant ended up being accurate (at least during our brief encounter). I am IN LOVE with this dog. In fact, she already feels like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The positive I see here is that she sold the dam and sire and did not continue to breed them. I would think a lot less of her if she kept them and continued to breed them. I hope they were spayed/neutered before going to their new home.
It should be the goal of every breeder to continue to improve on what they are doing. It would be great if all dogs turned out nothing but show quality pups with no health problems, but that is a dream and not a reality. I know of one very well known male who has at least one offspring over 16 pounds. He has also sired a number of dogs who are now champions. In the case of the big dog, that might have just been a bad combination, and I'm sure this breeder didn't repeat it. On the other extreme, if I do a repeat of the breeding I did that produced my little Pocket, I will not do it again, as I don't want the real tiny ones.
Unfortunately, not all breeders are good and ethical and want to improve. I know of one woman who is breeding a dog (her only champion) that she knows has patella problems. Sure she has a pretty dog and he did complete his championship, but what is she going to do when people come back to her with problems in their pups? 
From what you have said about your breeder, I would think that she saw a problem in her breeding program and she made a move to correct it.
Good luck with your little girl. I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Cheryl,

Judge the girl by what you see and not what people say. If you love your girl and her temperament seems great, I feel there is nothing to worry about. Everyone likes different things and have different expectations. As long as you are comfortable, that is all that matters. I don't think you are looking for a show quality Maltese and that is not what you are getting.

I believe all breeders will always have at least one customer who had a bad experience. No one is perfect.


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks, charmypoo. I think you're right. 

So, do you think that spending twenty-thirty minutes with a dog allows you to get a good sense of their temperment, etc.? That's how long we spent with our girl. 




> Hi Cheryl,
> 
> Judge the girl by what you see and not what people say. If you love your girl and her temperament seems great, I feel there is nothing to worry about. Everyone likes different things and have different expectations. As long as you are comfortable, that is all that matters. I don't think you are looking for a show quality Maltese and that is not what you are getting.
> 
> I believe all breeders will always have at least one customer who had a bad experience. No one is perfect.[/B]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi Cheryl,
> 
> Judge the girl by what you see and not what people say. If you love your girl and her temperament seems great, I feel there is nothing to worry about. Everyone likes different things and have different expectations. As long as you are comfortable, that is all that matters. I don't think you are looking for a show quality Maltese and that is not what you are getting.
> 
> I believe all breeders will always have at least one customer who had a bad experience. No one is perfect.[/B]


I agree! 

If you have doubts about her temperament, here is some information about testing temperament but it sounds like hers is great!

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2141


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I think this little girl will not be big since she is only 4 lbs at 6 months. By that age you can tell a lot about the temperament. I think just the fact that the breeder placed the parents of the bigger dogs from prior sales says she is trying to better her breeding program. If you felt something for this little girl and your vet says she is healthy, then I feel you should bring her home since no dog is perfect.

Susan





> Thanks, charmypoo. I think you're right.
> 
> So, do you think that spending twenty-thirty minutes with a dog allows you to get a good sense of their temperment, etc.? That's how long we spent with our girl.
> 
> ...


----------

